# AC to DC



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Hi, re AXE7245. A poster in the AEVA has said that this controller can be converted to AC by adding one wire. Anyone know of this or is there a schematic? Would the voltage still be the same 90vmax?


Don't believe everything you read. That is unless I post it


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

It would seem that the old maxim holds: " if it sounds too good to be true then it usually is "


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: AC to DC. Controller issue*

An older post discussed leaving the controller connected. The benefit from memory was less deformation of capacitors. My current issue is that approximately 1 in 6 power ups the controller shows green and full voltage but potbox will not activate. Replaced potbox, some leads and re-tensioned others. When this happens the controller will not kick in until some hours after first attempt. If this fault cannot be found what are the pros & cons of leaving the contoller powered?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: AC to DC. Controller issue*



poprock1 said:


> .... If this fault cannot be found what are the pros & cons of leaving the contoller powered?


There is a small drain on the battery from the control electronics and from the bleed down resistor across the caps. This typically is but a small fraction of an Amp. I suppose the constant energized state of the electronics will produce internal heat which will shorten component life.

I had a contactor weld on my etractor (48V Curtis 275A) and so I just left it on all the time. It's just a yard size machine converted from an old Sears 10hp mower. Kept it in the barn. Nothing bad for 6 or 8 months. Then I was up in the loft throwing some boards down. Well one bounced and landed on the etractor throttle. Guess what? Yeah, damage wasn't too severe. Just a few dents. The wall stopped it. Sh!t happens. So be careful. They put off switches on machines for a reason


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

The 72v is running through the pre-charge resistor only. The main contactor is activated by the potbox switch through the 12v ignition circuit. The BRB connects the pack to the controller through the precharge resistor. The seat switch would also prevent a runaway. (ps. I dont have a barn). So if the only bad effect would be a possible reduction in controller life as the worst that could happen, that would be preferable to trailering the car to the engineers inspection and him not being able to drive it. As a side point, the AXE7245 now costs $580 as to $500 2 years ago. Thanks for the advice.


----------

